# weapons training in rma



## krys (Jun 22, 2003)

Hello there,


I'm new to this forum, I practice fmas and have
a bjj background (have also done a little sambo at university).
I just have a question, how are weapons trained  in russian martial arts?
Is there a russian equivalent for filipino martial arts?

I would be interested to get some informations on this....

Thanks in advance, 
Christian.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 22, 2003)

Hi krys
  In Systema, we 'generally' spend more time with the knife than perhaps any other weapon. The type of movement we learn in Systema gives us a methodology for 'working' with any weapon (common or improvised) that we lay our hands on. Set patterns of weapons use are not employed. 
  Many members of this method are versed in firearms, where legalities permit. 
   Some are also well practised in swordsmanship also, but this is not required. We are more concerned with the overall body movement - hence one can accord oneself fairly well with a weapon...be it blade, chain, beer mug, staff, coin or 'whatever'.
   Other forms of RMA may differ.


----------



## Jackal (Jun 22, 2003)

What makes a weapon? Its form or its function? 

NYCRonin's accurate in that we (Systema practitioners) spend a lot of time working with edged weapons but not for their own sake. Systema is primarily movement based, so working with a knife gives one much more "incentive" to explore movement than working with a fist. It's difficult to teach a newcomer to evade a fist but requires very little coaching to have someone react and evade even a slow moving knife. By evading the knife (or any other "weapon"), one becomes familiar with aspects of its use as well. 


-Jackal


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 23, 2003)

krys - In ROSS we generally assume that, unless you know better, a hand has a knife in it. And, like systema, the movements are very favourable for knife use. I'va actually seen a lot of similarities between Russian and Pacific knife styles, the main difference being that Russians tend to stick to the opponent more once contact is made.

Jackal - purely its function. Legally at least, I'm not sure about philosophically.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Jun 23, 2003)

In addition to the knife work, we do a lot of work with a staff but for movement drills not specifically on how to wield a staff. We do whatever comes natural... 

KG


----------



## krys (Jun 23, 2003)

Thanks all for answering,

Seems that you all are serious about weapon training and see it from a good self defense view.

I have serious doubt there is a rma club with weapon training around in Scotland, so coud you advise me on some good tapes on the subject, I am really interested?

Thanks,
Christian.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 23, 2003)

If you go to Vlad's RMA web-site, you will find a forum much like this. Therein you will find a thread for training partners...this is used by people arounf the world who do not have access to a training group. Post a message there searching for a partner - I know there are at least  two on RMA - a lad and a lass. Perhaps you can find a person to 'do the work' with there.


----------



## NoSuchChick (Jun 23, 2003)

Agreeing with NYC Ronin:  I know that there are at least two members of Vladimir's board who are in Scotland.

I don't know of any ROSS people there... my apologies.

Jennifer


----------



## Rich_ (Jun 24, 2003)

Scotland's not tiny... There is a ROSS club in Glasgow, meets regularly around the Maryhill area. If you're interested, I can give you contact details.

Otherwise, I can put you in touch with someone who trains a faily style of Silat based on the East Coast, though I'm not sure quite where. I've trained with him and he knows his stuff, I'm sure his teacher's very impressive at bladework.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## krys (Jun 24, 2003)

Hello,

Yes I am interested both by ROSS and silat (I myself practice filipino silat and Arnis).
Thanks for giving me the details.

Christian.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 24, 2003)

krys -
  I would be remiss if I did not mention the training in the Spetznaz shovel and spetz 'survival machete'. These items are utilized through the use of general Systema principles and would be considered in the general scope of Systema training.


----------



## RobP (Jun 24, 2003)

You can check out www.systemauk.com   for a UK distributor of Vladimir's videos

cheers


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 24, 2003)

RobP
   Nice to see you 'here'. I look forward to our eventual meeting - sort of a meeting of the 'Robs' - do you have any plans for a trip to Toronto anytime this year? Maybe we can cross paths then.


----------



## RobP (Jun 24, 2003)

Hi Rob

Slim chance I may be over to Toronto again this year with a group - but have just got back from Moscow and we're also buying a house later this year so it's not looking likely!

Would be great at some time to get all the affiliates together - imagine what a booze up that would be!

Still I'm sure we will cross paths at some time - in the meantime na zdarove!


----------



## krys (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for everybody in this thread, SYSTEMA is now part of my MA practice....
This martial art is very different from everything I saw before....


----------



## dc8ball (Jul 23, 2003)

krys,

Check out the System ROSS tapes @ http://www.rmax.tv/bayonet.html

There are also some great examples on improvised weapons on this tape http://www.rmax.tv/prdross2.html with General Retuinskih

Coach Chomycia

www.CoachChomycia.com


----------

